# Alterações Climáticas



## barbossa (5 Dez 2011 às 23:24)

Boa noite,

Tenho um grupo no facebook sobre este tema e registei-me no vosso fórum para recolher mais informação e opinião sobre Alterações Climáticas. Gostava de saber se são formados em Climatologia e qual a vossa opinião.

Cumprimentos, Gonçalo


----------



## stormy (6 Dez 2011 às 00:02)

_" Os Politicos e as fraldas devem ser mudados frequentemente e pela mesma razão"_
Eça de Queiroz

É esta a citação que define melhor o famoso tema das Alterações climáticas...

No fundo é um tema complexo que as pessoas ousam discutir em conversas de café sem perceber nada, e assim o tema vai cada vez mais perdendo o interesse...torna-se cada vez menos "cientifico"...vai-se degradando.

O Pior é mesmo quando se chega ao cumulo de se utilizar o tema das alterações climaticas em questões politicas e marketing...ouvir o pessoal de algumas entidades de comunicação que não sabema diferença entre um tornado e um furacão a ter discussões vazias e absurdas sobre estas questões.

Eu até posso fazer um resumo...basicamente as alterações climáticas são resumidas numa meia duzia de argumentos:

- É causado por alterações da composição atmosférica, natural ou Antrópica ou de ambas as fontes.

- O Homem não "fabrica"  o CO2 ou o Metano, simplesmente retira-o do seu estado "latente" em que se encontra no carvão ou petroleo, e liberta-o ao queimar esses combustiveis

- A alteração da quantidade destes gases na Atmosfera faz flutuar o balanço energético da Terra ( o equilibrio da energia que entra vinda do sol e sai reflectida ou emitida pelo sistema terrestre).

- Estas variações levam a flutuações da temperatura da Atmosfera/superficie da terra.

- As variações de temperatura geradas levam a uma tentativa de reorganização da Atmosfera de modo a restablecer um equilibrio.

-A maneira com que a Atmosfera se vai comportar para atingir o equilibrio é essencialmente desconhecida pela ciencia...não se sabe ao certo o que pode ocorrer já que a Atmosfera é um sistema complexo que interage com outros sistemas complexos e estocásticos como o Oceano.

É um tema que merece estudo afincado, calma, seriedade na sua analise e racionalidade..coisa que ás vezes falta a algumas pessoas que começam a idelaizar grandes catastrofes ou grandes planos para colocar espelhos em orbita para arrefecer o planeta...soluções que podem ser piores que o "Soneto".


----------



## barbossa (6 Dez 2011 às 14:54)

obrigado pela resposta, tirei um curso em que tive metereologia por isso o interesse nesta questão aumentou ainda mais, o meu professor é dos melhores senão o melhor professor de meteorologia do país e quando falou sobre este tema surpreendeu as pessoas no geral com a opinião de que muito dificilmente o homem tem capacidade para alterar o clima. Já levo algum tempo em pesquisa sobre isto e tenho de concordar com ele, choca-me a maneira como se ganha dinheiro à conta disto!


----------



## duncan (2 Abr 2012 às 14:53)

Boa tarde,encontrei este artigo no site global research,em que defende que o aquecimento global nao tem haver diretamente com o co2,e que no futuro vamos arrefecer.Gostaria de saber a opinião dos membros.

http://www.globalresearch.ca/index.php?context=va&aid=22061


----------



## Chingula (2 Abr 2012 às 22:44)

Na minha opinião...não se podem fazer afirmações absolutas por variadíssimas razões:
1 - Sempre houve variações ou alterações no clima do Planeta.
2 - Os registos de observação dos parâmetros meteorológicos de forma sistemática, com algum rigor científico e de forma global, são muito recentes.
3 - Só recentemente se iniciaram investigações que serão "ciclópicas" sobre a interacção Oceâno-Atmosfera e os complexos fluxos energéticos, em jogo...
4 - O ciclo do Carbono no campo espaço-temporal...e como elemento central da vida...é tratado de forma pouco científica.
5 - Vulcanismo e outros fenómenos naturais...considerando como tal (o que não é correcto) os grandes incendios florestais que sempre existiram...

Curiosamente nunca vejo referências às experiências nucleares à superfície do globo, na estratosfera e no subsolo... que todas as potências nucleares fizeram (e fazem) que, a partir dos anos 40 do século passado, injectaram por todo o planeta radionuclídeos com semividas de milhares e centenas de anos....cujos efeitos não são analisados ou investigados...que eu saiba.
É tudo uma questão de modas e propagandas...


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Abr 2012 às 12:39)

*Redução de gelo no Ártico pode provocar Invernos mais secos e frios em Portugal*


> A redução do gelo no Oceano Ártico devido ao aquecimento global pode provocar um aumento de invernos secos e mais frios em Portugal, disse hoje à Lusa Pedro Viterbo, do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM).
> 
> Pedro Viterbo chegou a esta conclusão depois de analisar um estudo realizado por vários cientistas, entre os quais a presidente da Escola das Ciências Atmosféricas no Instituto de Tecnologia da Geórgia, Judith Curry.
> 
> ...


----------



## duncan (17 Abr 2012 às 11:35)

Bom dia,tenho lido que existem cientistas que defendem que a partir de 2014, 2015 o sol vai entrar no ciclo mais baixo de atividade, e que nesse periodo a terra vai começar a arrefecer,penso que seja o ciclo 25 muito semelhante ao da ultima pequena idade do gelo que ocorreu enre 1700 a 1850.Eles falam no cenário do minimo de dalton /maunder,que poderá trazer uma nova pequena idade do gelo.

Gostaria saber qual a vosssa opinião acerca desta teoria,se acham que tem fundamento,eu sei que no passado na pequena idade do gelo a actividade vulcanica tbem foi bastante elevada(erupçao do monte tambora e outros).ou será que o co2 nao deixará a terra arrefecer tanto com este minimo solar?


----------



## stormy (17 Abr 2012 às 12:11)

duncan disse:


> Bom dia,tenho lido que existem cientistas que defendem que a partir de 2014, 2015 o sol vai entrar no ciclo mais baixo de atividade, e que nesse periodo a terra vai começar a arrefecer,penso que seja o ciclo 25 muito semelhante ao da ultima pequena idade do gelo que ocorreu enre 1700 a 1850.Eles falam no cenário do minimo de dalton /maunder,que poderá trazer uma nova pequena idade do gelo.
> 
> Gostaria saber qual a vosssa opinião acerca desta teoria,se acham que tem fundamento,eu sei que no passado na pequena idade do gelo a actividade vulcanica tbem foi bastante elevada(erupçao do monte tambora e outros).ou será que o co2 nao deixará a terra arrefecer tanto com este minimo solar?



Já é possivel ter uma ideia do como se vão comportar os ciclos solares...isto porque há tendencias estatisticamente significativas que se teem desenhado ao longo das decadas, e porque a fisica solar tem  melhorado bastante, ainda para mais com o lançamento de varios satelites de detecção remota que continuamente analisam o sol.

No entanto ainda não podemos ter certezas quanto ao que se vai passar...

O que podemos fazer é pegar na previsão que foi feita, sabendo que tem uma margem de erro associada, e tentar aplicar essa previsão no contexto da terra...se de facto o ciclo 25 for muito fraco,  meu ver, podemos ter uma descida da Tmed Global...como é obvio, só que, como dizes, estamos a viver um periodo muito diferente daquele em que se viveu a pequena idade do gelo.

Estamos com a Tmed global acima de qualquer valor nos ultimos 1000 anos, com a concentração de C02 tambem acima, e num periodo com actividade vulcanica normal.
Na minha opinião, portanto, se houver uma descida na Tmed global ela não será tão significativa como foi no minimo de maunder.
Tambem os efeitos não serão os mesmos....na altura do minimo de maunder a Europa foi particularmente afectada..não se sabe muito bem porquê mas pensa-se que tenha havido uma alteração da dinamica oceanica no Atlantico norte....essa alteração pode ou não ter sido directamente resultante do arrefecimento global.

Portanto como vês há toda uma conjunção de factores que torna muito dificil intrepertar o que se vai passar caso o ciclo seja efectivamente fraco, como os cientistas creem.

Mas já agora permite-me especular..
Nos ultimos 5/10 anos temos assistido a algumas mudanças nos padrões globais, nomeadamente nas altas latitudes do HN, chegou-se á conclusão que isso tem a ver com a diminuição do gelo do Artico e o aumento de temperatura acima dos 70ºN.
Um aumento de temperatura no Polo diminui o gradiente/diferença para as latitudes mais baixas...e o efeito disso são depressões mais fracas ( elas precisam do ar muito frio e muito quente para produzirem instabilidade), e com depressões mais fracas o jet perde força e começa a ter um comportamento ondulante.
Agora repara...se daqui a 10 anos estivermos no meio de um ciclo solar fraco, é normal que o Polo arrefeça de novo e mais rapidamente que as latitudes medias, logo talvez haja uma fase em que as depressões fiquem muito activas á medida que o Polo lhes fornece muito ar frio e de sul continua a vir muito ar quente....nomeadamente as depressões permanentes, como a da Islandia podem sofrer uma activação.
E se assim for o jet ficará mais forte, o que pode significar Invernos mais tempestuosos e Verões mais estaveis mas tambem mais curtos..


----------



## duncan (17 Abr 2012 às 13:37)

stormy disse:


> Já é possivel ter uma ideia do como se vão comportar os ciclos solares...isto porque há tendencias estatisticamente significativas que se teem desenhado ao longo das decadas, e porque a fisica solar tem  melhorado bastante, ainda para mais com o lançamento de varios satelites de detecção remota que continuamente analisam o sol.
> 
> No entanto ainda não podemos ter certezas quanto ao que se vai passar...
> 
> ...




bastante interessante a fase que o nosso palaneta esta a passar,como referiste,apesar da previsao no futuro ainda ser bastante incerto por causa do co2 que poderá nao deixar que o planeta arrefeça muito a terra, em relaçao da intensidade minima do sol,é uma das razoes que tem se verificado uma grande variedade de opinioes na comunidade cientifica.Por exemplo ja li um livro que o autor é meteorologista(Roy spencer), e defende que a quantidade de co2 que o homem ja lançou para atmosfera em relaçao á qantidade de moléculas de ar é relativamente pouco.
Outros defendem a quantidade de co2 nao vai conseguir evitar a proxima idade do gelo que se aproxima,ou seja existe aquium jogo para ver quemganha a taça.


----------



## irpsit (20 Abr 2012 às 18:50)

A minha experiência aqui na Islândia dos últimos 2 anos tem sido muito interessante.

Em primeiro lugar posso dizer que há 1000 anos atrás o clima era bem mais quente aqui. Não só os glaciares na altura estavam muito mais recuados, como havia cultivo de trigo e até milho, algo que hoje é completamente impossível.

Depois na Pequena Idade do Gelo, o arrefecimento foi brutal cá. Os glaciares avançaram muito mais do que na Europa, e a Islândia esteve para ser abandonada. Os verões eram aparentemente horríveis, com frio e alguma neve, o que impedia a agricultura. No Inverno o mar congelava em quase toda a costa (hoje em dia não congela em qualquer parte). A partir de 1900 a situação inverteu-se o aquecimento foi rápido, mas especialmente desde 1990. Os glaciares recuam 1km por ano, alguns mais. É completamente fácil de observar este processo. E ao ritmo actual, todo os grandes glaciares da Islândia desaparecerão em 300 anos, algo que é surpreendente pensar.

Mas no entanto não me parece que seja mesmo incrível, pois os mapas de há 1000 anos atrás, mostram muito menos gelo do que hoje em dia, e há 5000 anos ainda havia menos gelo (quase tanto como os níveis que são previstos para daqui a 200 anos). Ou seja, o que eu verifico é que as mudanças climáticas são muito mais dramáticas nas zonas polares. 

É quase catastrófico pensar que poderia voltar a uma Pequena Idade Glacial aqui, e é quase impensável visualizar um clima similar ao de 1000 anos atrás. Neste momento estamos em algo entre os dois extremos.

Até ver, tem havido um clima algo interessante. A jet stream é sempre mais violenta no Inverno e fraca no Verão. Parece observar-se algum enfraquecimento no Verão, o que surge a par de verões cada vez mais quentes. O inverno passado foi particularmente frio (no topo dos últimos 100 anos), mas o inverno anterior tinha sido um recorde quente, portanto não creio que possa tirar assim conclusões tão sólidas. 

Havendo uma tendência nos últimos anos e mesmo meses, parece ser a do enfraquecimento da jet stream, e dum aumento contínuo de temperatura.

Quanto a outros factores: sim é verdade que a actividade solar está muito reduzida. Até as famosas auroras boreais aqui têm sido pouco frequentes. O vulcanismo esse também foi invulgarmente fraco no Século XX, mas tem recentemente estado a aumentar, o que já era esperado. Já houve actividade vulcânica muito mais intensa cá, e que coincidiu com a Pequena Idade do Gelo, mas também esta era muito mais elevada no máximo quente de há 1000 anos atrás. Obviamente não faço ideia do vulcanismo nas outras zonas do mundo, como era e como é.

Estes são os factos que vou observando por cá.

Como última nota há algo que queria acrescentar: durante a última Idade do Gelo, havia uma calote polar com 3km de espessura que cobria a maioria da Islândia, e um mar congelado à volta da ilha durante quase todo o ano. No entanto, havia vegetação que persistiu durante toda a idade glacial, na zona sul do país havia zonas sem gelo durante o verão, portanto a idade glacial não era assim tão extrema como eu pensava.


----------



## irpsit (20 Abr 2012 às 19:01)

Realmente Chingula tens razão.

Quem nos garante que aqueles testes nucleares dos anos 50 e ínicios de anos 60 não tiveram efeitos, alguns deles bem massivos.

Os anos 60 foram uma década muito fria, talvez tenha sido disso. Já que a actividade solar estava nessa altura a sair do máximo dos anos 40/50.



Chingula disse:


> Na minha opinião...não se podem fazer afirmações absolutas por variadíssimas razões:
> 1 - Sempre houve variações ou alterações no clima do Planeta.
> 2 - Os registos de observação dos parâmetros meteorológicos de forma sistemática, com algum rigor científico e de forma global, são muito recentes.
> 3 - Só recentemente se iniciaram investigações que serão "ciclópicas" sobre a interacção Oceâno-Atmosfera e os complexos fluxos energéticos, em jogo...
> ...


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (21 Abr 2012 às 10:42)

irpsit disse:


> A minha experiência aqui na Islândia dos últimos 2 anos tem sido muito interessante.
> 
> Em primeiro lugar posso dizer que há 1000 anos atrás o clima era bem mais quente aqui. Não só os glaciares na altura estavam muito mais recuados, como havia cultivo de trigo e até milho, algo que hoje é completamente impossível.
> 
> ...



BEM INTERESSANTE O RELATO, ENTRE OS SÉCULOS 9 A 12, O CLIMA POR AÍ ERA BEM MAIS QUENTE, PARA COMPENSAR A EUROPA ORIENTAL E A ÁSIA MENOR E NORDESTE DA ÁFRICA ERAM BEM FRIOS NO INVERNO, A FOZ DO NILO EVENTUALMENTE CONGELAVA NO INVERNO, A ALTA DA SIBÉRIA ATUAVA COM MAIS VIOLÊNCIA NESTAS ÁREAS. A EUROPA OCIDENTAL, MAIS QUENTE, NA INGLATERRA CULTIVAVA UVA. DEPOIS VEIO A PEQUENA IDADE DO GELO E VOLTOU A ESFRIAR MUITO TODA A REGIÃO. CREIO QUE A CORRENTE DO GOLFO TEVE ENORME PARCELA DE INFLUÊNCIA, ASSIM COMO O SOL.

AQUI NA REGIÃO DE S.jOAQUIM, ESTOU A 14 ANOS, E TENHO 57 ANOS DE DADOS, DE 90 PARA CÁ O INVERNO TEM FICADO MAIS FRIO E O VERÃO ESTÁVEL E MAIS CURTO, AS GEADAS TARDIAS, OUTUBRO/NOVEMBRO, TEM DADO DOR DE CABEÇA COM MAIS FREQUÊNCIA DE 2004 PARA CÁ, APESAR DO VERÃO (DEZ A MARÇO) SEM ALTERÇÃO NA MÉDIA (16,7), ELE TEM FICADO MAIS CURTO, PORÉM COM PERÍODOS DE FORTE CALOR. O INVERNO TEM COMEÇADO MAIS CEDO E TERMINADO MAIS TARDE, A ÚNICA COISA FORA DO PADRÃO É AUSÊNCIA DE NEVE FORTE, ATÉ VOLTOU EM 2010 E 2011, MAS NA CIDADE AINDA ESTÁ A DEVER. EM QUALIDADE DE FRIO PARA AS FRUTEIRAS DE CLIMA FRIO (MAÇÃ, UVA, PERA,..) TEM SIDO MUITO BOM.

TEM UM TRABALHO DE UM CIENTÍSTA AMERICANO ONDE NUM RESUMO; 0,28% É A PARCELA DO SER HUMANO NOS GASES DE EFEITO ESTUFA QUE LANÇA NA ATMOSFERA, DESTES 0,11% ÉO CO2, OU SEJA, NADA! +-95% DO EFEITO ESTUFA É DEVIDO AO VAPOR DÁGUA.

EM TERMOS DE CLIMA OS NOSSOS REGISTROS, CONFIÁVEIS, SÃO MEROS PROJETOS DE BEBÊS, O QUE SÃO 100/200 ANOS, PERANTE CÍCLOS DE 500/1000/5000 ANOS!  O MAIOR PORBLEMA É A NÃO CONSERVAÇÃO DO PLANETA E A DESTRUIÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES ANIMAIS/VEGETAIS AS DEZENAS/ANO, AÍ ESTÁ O GRANDE PROBLEMA E O CONSUMÍSMO EXAGERADO E SEM RESPONSABILIDADE.

www.painelglobal.com.br/#WIN AÍ TERÁ ALGUMA COISA SOBRE TERREMOTOS, TEM UMA ESTATÍSTICA DESDE OS ANOS 2000, ALGO ASSIM, É SÓ PESQUISAR.


----------



## Orion (21 Mar 2014 às 15:53)

> Se não fossem as montanhas, o planeta Terra seria uma casca em órbita, fria como Marte. Essa é a conclusão de um novo artigo da revista Nature, que sugere que as montanhas funcionam como elevadores para os minerais profundos da terra, e que podem desempenhar um papel crucial na estabilização da atmosfera.
> 
> Montanhas como os Himalaias, Montanhas Rochosas e os Andes são cruciais para o manto da terra e permitem a ascensão desses minerais à superficie.
> 
> ...



http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2014/03/...a-terra-seria-identico-ao-de-marte-com-fotos/


----------

